# Norco Truax: Schraube am Unterrohr?



## stumpi3 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit einigen Wochen im Besitz eines Norco Truax und sehr zufrieden
Nach dem ersten Einsatz war eine Wartung fällig.
Dabei ist mir eine Schraube am Unterrohr links (im Bereich Kurbel) aufgefallen 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was es damit auf sich hat.

Danke!


----------



## a$i (10. Juli 2012)

Das ist eine Ersatzschraube fürs Schaltauge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpi3 (11. Juli 2012)

Gut zu wissen! Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Timothy92 (5. Mai 2014)

Weis jemand wo man diese Schraube nachbestellen kann?


----------



## stumpi3 (13. Mai 2014)

Moin,
ich habe meine samt Schaltauge von: www.freeride-mountain.com
Gruß!


----------

